# help make this a happy ending



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

A friend of mine works for a exotic animal rescue in texas. They recently took in 3 tigers from a piece of scum I wish they would feed to them... Long store short, they are in the 200 lb range,( they should be 600+) one of the 3 even went so far as to eat part of its tail. They currently can't aford to take care of them for long.

http://www.insyncexotics.com/

3430 Skyview Dr
Wylie, TX 75098
(972) 442-6888


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can relate, somewhat, I cannot watch "Animal Precinct" anymore. Made me sick to my stomach and angry.

Maybe a zoo would take them in.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't watch those shows either.

Here is a pic. Note, its not fur your seeing, its actually the animals skin.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Live in Fort Worth. Video of these animals have been playing in our area. They are literally skin & bones. This guy has been the subject of our local ABC coverage for several years. They have warned the public over and over.
According to news reports he is still in business~~~~
I did see a close up of the tiger with the tail that had been chewed off. 
The rescuer that is caring for the animals is in extreme need of funding. 
She stated that the vet bills to care for the tigers and she really does not know how. Here is a link to a local story.

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa090322_mo_rescued.6052fd54.html


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ugh, that sort of thing makes me ill. 
I'm glad they were rescued, and I'm sure they can use all of the donations people can manage to bring them back to health.

I can't watch shows like that either, but I have to admire those who are strong enough to buck up and help all of the animals in need on a daily basis. It has to be a really tough job....


----------

